# Open carry question



## PROTECH (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have been searching old posts and the DNR website but cant come up with an answer, I do not have a concealed permit, can I open carry a handgun in plain view while fishing a lake or river, while in my boat? Or is that a no-no? Thanks for any input.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Open carry is not permitted while on or in any motorized verhicle whether it be car, truck, cycle, atv, boat, pwc, etc.


----------



## PROTECH (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ridgewalker.


----------

